# Le Jour Chrono Diver



## Mike from CT (Aug 23, 2010)

Greetings,

I found my fathers old watch the other day. It's a Le Jour Chrono Diver Valjoux 7733 (I think). From what I can find on the internet, it's a French watch, Swiss movement. It's in pretty rough shape, needs a new bezel, band and there appears to be stress cracks in the crystal, so I imagine that should get replaced as well. There are two smaller dials on the face, on one of which the hand has come off. To top it all off, it doesn't work. Is it worth fixing? I welcome any comments or info. Thanks.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Would like to see it some of those Lejour used the Heuer style cases


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I would say it is worth fixing. Google Le Jour Pasadena - is yours the same?


----------



## Mike from CT (Aug 23, 2010)

Not a Le Jour Pasadena. I found a picture of it on the internet, I just can't figure out how upload it.(maybe try link below, this one is not mine, but it looks just like it). Thanks.


----------

